# any one used the diamond archery razor edge



## S Callahan (Jan 2, 2009)

My daughter is just getting into archery. The guys at our local archery shop are recommeding the Diamond Archere Razor Edge. Sound like a good deal. Is there anyone who can speak from experience.
Thanks
Steve


----------



## bowtechbuffy (Jul 3, 2007)

My 9 yo son shoots a Diamond Cutter and I can tell you that the Diamond bows are great for youth shooters. They are quality equipment that will grow withthem and they are serious bows too. Not cheap toys or scaled down adult bows that will only frustrate a beginning shooter. 

I don't have any experience with the Razor Edge, but if what I've heard about them from my friends at BowTech is correct, you can't go wrong. Good luck!!


----------



## S Callahan (Jan 2, 2009)

*Thanks for the info*

Thanks for the info.
It will be a few months before we can afford to get one. In the mean time she is still regaining strength in her right wrist from having it broken in a car wreck last February.

It is being fun teacher her to shoot and having someone to shoot with on a regular basis. 

My son works for a farmer and it is hard to get our schedules to work together. Besides when we go over to his place most of time I am much too busy playing with the two year old granddaughter to worry about shooting.

Have a great week.
Steve


----------



## passthru11 (Mar 7, 2007)

My sister got setup with the razor a few months ago. the bow shoots beautiful. No issues. She loves it. very light. compact. Flings a nice arrow too. she bought the 40-50lb bow. great bow for begginer or smaller framed people


----------



## coopers354 (Jan 26, 2009)

I can speak from expierence and i have nothing but GREAT things to say about the Diamond Razor Edge. Definaltly a good choice!!!!!


----------



## imadragonkeeper (Oct 30, 2006)

I attended a 3D shoot yesterday and my pro shop guy joined our team. I am in the market for a new bow myself and one of the bows he recommended I try is the Razor Edge. He said he and some of his shooting buddies did some tests with it and set at 47lbs at his 27.5 DL it was about 6 fps faster than his own 82nd Airborne set at 55#. He seemed quite impressed with the bow. It was enough to make me add it to my list of bows to test shoot this week! It will be in good company as I plan to shoot an Equalizer he has left over, and the new Mathews Hyperlite and Reezen bows. I sure know my wallet will like the Bowtech best!


----------



## upper_rogue (Jan 19, 2009)

My husband got me the Diamond Edge 40-50lbs about a year and half ago and I love it! Great Bow.


----------



## imadragonkeeper (Oct 30, 2006)

I shot the Razor Edge this afternoon and it was a nice shooting bow - very versatile for someone still growing as the draw weight and length is super adjustable. It was the same speed as the bow I have and I was shopping for something a little bit faster. I shot 4 others and bought the Mathews DXT as it fit me the best and was the most comfortable for me out of all of them.


----------



## S Callahan (Jan 2, 2009)

*Thanks for the responses*

Thanks for all of the responses to my post. I for sure hope she gets to test shoot and edge when we get to the point of improving her gear.

Sounds like it could be a great bow for her.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## upinak (Jan 18, 2009)

Becareful what you get.

I have tried and tried to get a Razor Edge, just to shoot and get a feel and it is sold out totally in Alaska. I am going up to a Iceman maybe, unless they are startign to sell out too. 

I have an Edge now, 20-40 lbs and I out grew it fast (3 months). Depending on how big or small your daughter is, make she that you realize she may grow out of it fast. A Razor Edge is noce since they all (child and teenage) can grow with it since it can shot 28-60 range. 


Good luck.... I hope she enjoys it as much as I have been.


----------



## S Callahan (Jan 2, 2009)

*Thanks*



upinak said:


> Becareful what you get.
> 
> I have tried and tried to get a Razor Edge, just to shoot and get a feel and it is sold out totally in Alaska. I am going up to a Iceman maybe, unless they are startign to sell out too.
> 
> ...



We are looking at the higher poundage Edge, If they ever get any in at the archery shop.
Also have to save up the money to get it so may be a while before we can afford to get it.

I just hope she does not get burned out using the youth bow she is shooting now. She is 25 and has close to the same draw length that I do. I think she is drawing 28 and I am drawing 29.

We had a better recurve that we got rid of a few years back that was her mothers but her Mom's health won't allow her to shoot. We both kinda let the archery fall by the wayside while raising the kids. Should of had them more involved instead.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## IrishnId (Jul 31, 2007)

Anyone using the Razor edge out there? I'm trying to find out what arrows are you using to keep your weights above 350 grns? My wife has one and I can't figure out what arrow to find for her for hunting. I was looking at the Beman Realtree MFX 500? didn't know if that would work or not.


----------



## bowtechbuffy (Jul 3, 2007)

Irish, try the Lightspeed 400's from Easton. I shoot the 500's for 3D and mine are coming in right at 300gr. The 500's are a little heavier spined so they should be just right. Make sure you get your FOC right too. They should fly great for you.


----------



## stickbowchick (Feb 22, 2009)

*Diamond*

I got the edge in december and I love it! Its smooth, fast and accurate. And its light! I love it and would recomend it to anyone!
~stickbowchick~


----------



## S Callahan (Jan 2, 2009)

*thanks*

Thanks for the information. We are waiting for the local archery shop to get some in so we can check them out.


----------



## brandonsi (Feb 24, 2009)

My grifriend has a diamond edge bow and she was shooting with me the other day and i told her i wanted to shoot it. Iam a 28.5 draw and i was shooting her 24.5 draw and at 20 yards all the arrows were touching each other so its a great shooting bow. That bow is the way to go for a person who is just starting at. Cause you can adjust the draw lenth so easy.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

S Callahan said:


> My daughter is just getting into archery. The guys at our local archery shop are recommeding the Diamond Archere Razor Edge. Sound like a good deal. Is there anyone who can speak from experience.
> Thanks
> Steve


Once she gets healed up, get her draw weight.

The Diamond Razor's Edge is a great bow. They have two variants - one that goes up to 29# draw weight, and another that goes up to 60#.

My son can barely shoot my wife's Razor's Edge. He's 7. So definitely find out her draw weight before you buy.

Also - have your kid try out a bunch of various bows. The biggest thing is something that can be adjusted for draw length and some draw weight. Diamond has bows that can go from 19 to 29 inches, and so do others.

-Steve


----------



## S Callahan (Jan 2, 2009)

*Thanks and Happy Mother's Day*

My daughter bought her a new Razor Edge Friday evening. We have the sight set pretty well for our back yard shooting at 15 yards. She really likes it. May have troubles getting her to come in to do the dishes now. We really enjoyed shooting tonight. Thanks for the info and the help everyone.

Happy Mother's Day to all you Moms and GrandMothers.


----------



## SwitchBackShoot (Nov 22, 2005)

S Callahan said:


> My daughter is just getting into archery. The guys at our local archery shop are recommeding the Diamond Archere Razor Edge. Sound like a good deal. Is there anyone who can speak from experience.
> Thanks
> Steve


My 6 & 8 yr old sons shoot one and it works great for them!!


----------



## Toryjo (Feb 4, 2008)

*Diamond Edge*

My son uses this bow and loves it thhey can start off on a lower poundage and then you can trade in the limbs for higher poundage which we will have to do this summer for him but all in all a great bow and reallly sturdy for the youth to shoot. Kind of a grow with them type of bow.


----------



## certified (Aug 26, 2008)

I received a Diamond Razor Edge for my birthday in April and I absolutely love it!! With the ability to shoot 30 to 60 pounds, it should be all I'll ever need. I don't think you could go wrong with it.


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

Great bows for the price, and they can grow with the shooter as well.


----------



## jconway-ky (Oct 16, 2008)

I receieved my Digi pink Razor edge today, I LOVE IT i had been shooting a Apex and the Diamond is alot faster than my apex ever thought of being. I would recommend this bow to any one its an amazing bow!


----------



## Encore88 (Jul 29, 2008)

My 13 year old daughter LOVES hers! She has shot since she was 6 and was struggling the last few years and had gotten very disappointed and apathetic about archery. She is now shooting more to her ability and starting to enjoy it again (she loves whippin' up on mom!). The bow shoots beautifully and it has given her confidence again.


----------

